# Observations from Model 3 on Display in Stores



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

My apologies to the Mods for starting a new thread but I couldn't think where to put this since it follows a few different tracks. Feel free to split it up or delete it at your discretion.

So, I went back to the Chicago Gold Coast "Central US Flagship" Showroom to visit with the Model 3 while not lugging my bass and having to rush out and here are nine observations:

1) As mentioned in another thread, the rear seats aren't nearly as uncomfortable as I'd thought the first time. Compared with the S sitting right next to it and my mother's Toyota Solara, it really is a little better than both for headroom and leg position. I would have to experience a long drive to make a final assessment but, aside from getting out from behind a tall driver (getting in isn't bad) where my size 13s tended to catch on the seat, I was quite happy in back.

2) Also, as mentioned in another thread, closing the trunk can be accomplished using a single hand in either grab if you're willing to do a little swing through fling maneuver. After a couple tries, I found the sweet spot between slamming and having it not actually close; no, I don't think I looked goofy and one of the staff members did it as well (he didn't even realize there were grab slots). Just be careful if you have bad shoulders.

3) The side mirrors do not have as much travel as I'd expected. It was not possible for me to do the blind-spot eradication maneuver on the left mirror (head against door window, push mirror out until just seeing side of car) because it just wouldn't point far enough away. All that being said and even with a small rear view mirror, I did not feel the 3 suffered any huge blind spots. I would need to have it in the wild to be sure I could really eliminate any but I do think it's probably possible.

4) The rear seat vent, operated from the screen, shares its fan speed with the front and, at least in the demo car with only two tests, didn't seem to care about rear seat occupancy.

5) The Frunk is actually very similarly sized to the S Frunk despite appearance. While the S has slightly greater height both aft and forward (about 2" at both extremes), the 3's is 2-3" deeper (front to back) and they are both the same width at the floor while the S may squeak out a little more usable width above the little shallow-end-of-the-pool corners.

6) On this display vehicle, the aft hood corners were perfectly flush with the fenders but, if you look closely,...

7) Strangely, there is some kind of pass through between the front wheel wells (above the suspension) and the area just ahead of the windshield wiper area. More to say, air and light (and, perhaps, road muck) has direct passage through the mechanicals, up to the plastic shroud covering the 12v, and out to the windshield. I hadn't heard anything about this (maybe it was in the video exploring the underside but I rushed watching it) so I'm guessing it isn't a problem. Anyone having issues?

8) I did measure a few things that mattered to me and may help others -
- trunk floor to structural cross beam ~ 17.75"
- trunk floor to top of opening lip ~ 4"
(making tallest solid object limit 13.75")
- 60 side back seat opening ~ 24"
- 40 side back seat opening ~ 17"
(both are about 2" narrower at the floor)

9) This time, I took pictures of the UMC fitting in the well behind the left wheel (checked the old UMC in that spot and it fit about the same):


















Well, there you have it. I hope this is useful, not redundant, and I hope we're all driving our own very soon.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

@skygraff , very good insights. Thank you.

Moved to different space and edited thread title a bit to invite others to share their perspective as they have the opportunity to 'visit' with Model 3s in T≡SLA Stores!


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

> 4) The rear seat vent, operated from the screen, shares its fan speed with the front and, at least in the demo car with only two tests, didn't seem to care about rear seat occupancy.


Anyone have a picture of this? I'm wondering if I missed it or my firmware version doesn't have this..


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

msjulie said:


> Anyone have a picture of this? I'm wondering if I missed it or my firmware version doesn't have this..


This is the only pic I can find. The lower right icon (just above right seat heater) turns on/off the rear vents, is that what your asking?


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

Yes thanks, just confirmed I do not have that in my car... hmm


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

msjulie said:


> Yes thanks, just confirmed I do not have that in my car... hmm


That's really strange, what software version do you have?


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

2017.50.13


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

msjulie said:


> 2017.50.13


From post 152 of the thread below it looks like that is a pretty common version. I was just curious because I haven't seen one without it:

https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...18-4-8-9b31a91-2-18-18.5471/page-8#post-76760

Do you have a pic of your screen showing the A/C controls. I'm just wondering what the difference is.


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

Probably my misunderstanding, I have something in the right that changes front seat passenger open/close and today for the first time (or it's newish) I just noticed how to direct air for back seat folks


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

Okay, that is the button. I thought that all cars have had that for a while. Thanks for the update. BTW the button above that is the re-circulation button, not just for the front seats but allows outside air to flow in (open) or re-circulate cabin air (closed) for the entire car. Not sure if that is what you meant, just FYI.


----------



## eye.surgeon (Feb 20, 2017)

I compared the trunk to my Model S side by side and there's no comparison, in terms of usable, accessible space, the Model S has way more room, as you would expect for a fastback.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

That UMC behind the wheel well has a tendency (at least for me) to not stay put during a turn. I’ve put mine in the lower trunk space, Velcro down.


----------



## Veloaudio (Aug 17, 2016)

Went to the NYC Meatpacking store on Friday and I had a chance to sit and experience the UI of the 3 they have there. Some quick observations and I'll admit nothing earth shattering but still. For reference I'm 6'4 with long legs. 

1) Front seats are very comfortable. I had the seat all the way back and I was able to get out and move to the back seat where I still had plenty of room. As mention on many online reviews you will need to move the driver seat up (vertically) to be able rear seat passengers feet under the seat. The rear seat sits very low. I sat in the S thy had there as well and the back seat in the s was more comfortable but I don't think the 3 is bad. 
2) Screen was very responsive but navigation took a long time to route and when I tried to tell it to go from NYC to North Carolina it just sat there crunching and never routed. 
3) Navigating the menus was intuitive but navigating menus while driving could be tricky. I don't think I'll need to that a whole lot during driving but I'll wait until I can actually drive one to comment any further. 
4) I didn't notice any glaring fit issues with panel gaps. I did notice the rear seat bottom cushion felt loose. 
5) Rear view camera was not impressive at all. The fish eye helps with blind spots but the quality was nothing like the S
6) Door handles were easy to use, even for my family members who were trying them for the first time and without any coaching from me or the Tesla Employees. 

Overall my impatience for the 3 (and desire for a Used S) has subsided for now. If my Jun-Aug window pushes out again I may change my mind.


----------

